# what kind of ..tabby?



## Lenka (Sep 4, 2009)

so My boyfriend and I have had mocha for almost a year now, and we are now (and have been) wondering what kind of tabby she might be?

here are a few pics- maybe there's a tabby expert here ?? 

my baby: :luv 



















http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz138/tink92388/DSC_0009.jpg[IMG]

[img]http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz138/tink92388/DSC_0011-3.jpg

thanks in advance


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She's a gorgeous Daddy's girl :luv .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's easier when you can see the side of the tabby. Here's a link for you:

http://www.messybeast.com/spotted-cats.html


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She is a CLASSIC tabby! 
Her target/blotched markings on her sides identify her as being classic. Her genetic make-up is she is black-based 
and carries agouti, which is the gene responsible for making the tabby markings visible. All cats carry some form of 
tabby: Abyssinian ticked, Classic blotched or Mackerel stripes, broken stripes or spotted. Black (and blue/gray) cats 
still carry a form of the tabby pattern and we can sometimes see 'shadows' of their tabby pattern in their coat, but they 
require agouti to have the pattern be readily visible. Agouti only affects black fur, so all red cats show their tabby 
pattern, but they do not exhibit the distinct agouti "banding" of the hair-shafts.

_Part her (Tink?) fur and take a look at it ... it should begin as a gray at the skin and then have a yellow-ish 
colored band and then short segments of alternating black/pale yellow or black/white._ 

She reminds me very much of my Malibu, who is also a classic tabby. Mallie is in my sig pic, below...
heidi =^..^=



Lenka said:


>


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

I find that chart somewhat macabre


----------



## Lenka (Sep 4, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> She is a CLASSIC tabby!
> Her target/blotched markings on her sides identify her as being classic. Her genetic make-up is she is black-based
> and carries agouti, which is the gene responsible for making the tabby markings visible. All cats carry some form of
> tabby: Abyssinian ticked, Classic blotched or Mackerel stripes, broken stripes or spotted. Black (and blue/gray) cats
> ...


[/quote]

wow thank you very much! that was a lot of stuff that i never knew ( silly me didn't realize the different patterns of tabby even tho my parents have one with mackrel markings which are so different from Mocha. :lol: )

thank you everyone!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Faithless, those were only illustrations. The real pictures are beneath the chart. A picture can be worth a thousand words.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is something interesting for you ... I only recently discovered this, myself.

Now, first of all, I will be the FIRST to say a cat isn't any particular breed in the absence 
of obvious phenotypical genetic markers. Because your kitty's coat looked so much like 
my Malibu's coat, I found this: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokoke
This was the part that caught my eye: _The center of the patterns are hollow looking due 
to the agouti gene producing a "salt and pepper" look._ Now, while I think the Sokoke cat 
is a specific breed unto itself, with a specifically defined body conformation that your kitty 
and my own do not match ... I *do* think our kitties carry a similar modifier that has given 
them the 'salt & pepper' mottling in and around their classic tabby patterns. 

Yet another example of the various combinations and random mixing of genes that produce 
specific traits. In general, searching for more information about the classic tabby patterns 
that our cats express, they would probably be called "Modified Classic Tabby".

Interesting photos and info about the Sokoke breed:







http://fanciers.com/breed-faqs/sokoke-faq.html







http://www.tica.org/public/breeds/sk/intro.php







http://www.pictures-of-cats.org/sokoke.html


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Can't help, but had to say what a pretty belly. Give the kitty some scritches.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Lenka said:


> http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz138/tink92388/DSC_0009.jpg[IMG]
> [/quote]
> *you need to add the backslash "/" between "[" and "IMG]" for your photo to show up.
> Here are comparison pics of your kitty ([i]is her name Tink[/i]?) and my Malibu.
> ...


----------



## americanshorthair (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi  I think she is part Bengal cat, part classic tabby. Obviously I'm not positive, she could be a couple things, but thats my best guess. Bengals are beautiful wildcats converted to housecats a long time ago; you can look Bengals up. She looks gorgeous, lucky you!
-Mary


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Here is something interesting for you ... I only recently discovered this, myself.
> 
> Now, first of all, I will be the FIRST to say a cat isn't any particular breed in the absence
> of obvious phenotypical genetic markers. Because your kitty's coat looked so much like
> ...


My new kitty, Artemisia, also has the "hollow classic tabby" markings. It's part of what attracted me to her since it seems to be a bit unusual.

I doubt that she's a sokoke, though, since her body type is substantially different (her features are much rounder--and, no, she's not just fat! :evil.


----------

